# chronic rhinitis during pregnancy



## Pearlydewdrop (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am just wondering if there is anything i can take to relieve the chronic rhinitis i have during pregnancy? I have a constantly stuffy nose. I did go to the doctors after suffering for 4 months with it but they gave me a steroid nasal spray (beclometasone) and said there was a small risk to the baby so it's up to me if i take it - needless to say i am too scared to take it.

I did find a hoeopathic rememdy called new era tablets which dissolve on the tongue and are totally safe but they don't seem to be doing anything. I am getting quite miserable with it now and wondered if you knew of anything else that was safe to try?

Thanks

Pearly xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Pearly,

Sorry not to reply before now; I thought I had 

Best treatment and the one recommended first line is the beclometasone nasal spray you have already been prescribed. The dose used is very small as it works locally within the nasal passages. Some of the dose is absorbed into the body and there will be a very small amount that would cross the placenta but the dose will be almost negligible by the time it reaches the baby. Most of the advice on the use of steroids in pregnancy is based on using oral doses of prednisolone etc.. used to treat inflammatory conditions however medical opinion these days is that there is no reason not to use steroids if they are required so long as mother and baby are monitored.

Antihistamines can be used for rhinitis and the older ones i.e. chlorphenamine are considered safe in pregnancy however they do cause drowsiness and will cross the placenta and reach the baby. Sodium cromoglycate spray is also an option.

I've posted the link from the NHS advice website on treating hayfever in pregnancy (same symptms as allergic rhinitis) and this describes all the treatment options for you:

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/935.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=129

Hope you find something you're happy with and can clear up the congestion.

Maz x



> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pearlydewdrop (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thank you so much for your reply! I will have a look at the link and try to decide what to take!

Pearly xx


----------

